# МРТ крестцового отдела



## kluchnikova1612 (17 Июн 2017)

Добрый день! Со мной приключилась такая проблема, столкнулась с защемлением сидалищного нерва. Ранее такое уже случалось, года 4 подряд весной, но в легкой форме (обходилась походу к мануальщику, курсом уколов вольтарена, и походу на иглоукалывание, отпускало на 3-й день) в этот раз все намного серьезнее, больно стоять и ходить, так же лежать на спине и правом боку, на левом более менее. Не жизнь а просто ад. Меня беспокоит ноющая боль в правой ноге, от бедра до кончиков пальцев. Стопа периодически немеет и если не двигать долго ногой то нога тоже. Проблем с туалетом нет. Иногда если долго сидеть, то ноет крестец. Помогите пожалуйста, что делать? Какой курс реабилитации? В данный момент нахожусь в неврологическом отделении больницы ставят капельницы, кровообращение восстановилось, ноги тёплые, онемения нет, но боли остались когда проходит действие лекарств и при хотьбе. Какие мои перспективы встать на ноги? Вот ссылка на яндекс диск МРТ: https://yadi.sk/d/tetEwICQ3K6WDq ниже фото лекарств которые прописывали в поликлинике и в центре мрт и которые мне не помогли. Болею с 11.06.2017г. Легла в больницу 16.06.2017г.


----------



## AIR (17 Июн 2017)

Вечер добрый!
Конечно, лучше постараться и выложить снимки сюда. Если что, администратор подскажет как это сделать..


kluchnikova1612 написал(а):


> Меня беспокоит ноющая боль в правой ноге, от бедра до кончиков пальцев. Стопа переодически немеет и если не двигать долго ногой то нога тоже.


По какой поверхности, задней, наружной? 


kluchnikova1612 написал(а):


> Со мной приключилась такая проблема, столкнулась с защемлением силалкщного нерва.


Доктора сказали, что именно ущемляет седалищный нерв?


----------



## La murr (18 Июн 2017)

@kluchnikova1612, Виктория, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (18 Июн 2017)

AIR, снимков пока нет, а мрт не открывается? Болит внутренняя сторона ноги. Доктора пока молчат, я думаю с понедельника будут выяснять, причину защемления.

Спасибо, как только будет снимок выложу сюда.

Чтобы запустить мрт нужно пройти по ссылке https://yadi.sk/d/tetEwICQ3K6WDq, это архив, в архиве надо открыть папку "новая папка (2) в ней открываем папку "eFilmLite" открываются много файлов в списке ищем eFilmLt.exe. Нажимаем мышкой два раза пошла загрузка, нажимаем продолжить если выскочит. Далее нажимаем кнопочку Вьюф. Далее открывается мрт.


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (18 Июн 2017)

Это прин скрин экрана с мрт


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2017)

При таком сколиозе даже не удивительно, что у эмоциональных девушек все болит и "отваливается".. 
Нужен нормальный мануальный осмотр от поясницы до пятки.. А потом соответствующее ситуации лечение.. А пока, в больнице, сделают немного полегче..


----------



## La murr (18 Июн 2017)

@kluchnikova1612, к сожалению, не все врачи могут переходить на другие ресурсы и скачивать файлы.
Поэтому постарайтесь разместить снимки МРТ на форуме, в своей теме.


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (18 Июн 2017)

Спасибо большое, как полегчает после капельниц и встану на ноги напишу 
Хорошо, я думаю в понедельник будет обход и сделают снимки


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (22 Июн 2017)

@AIR, добрый день! Сделали снимок, нейрохирург предложил сделать операцию. Хотелось бы обойтись альтернативными методами лечения ((


----------



## Весёлый (22 Июн 2017)

@kluchnikova1612, операцию по-поводу какого заболевания предложил сделать нейрохирург?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2017)

Описание снимка покажите. Про аномалию развития там что написано?


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (22 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, по удалению грыж, 7 мм две штуки


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Описание снимка покажите. Про аномалию развития там что написано?


Только снимок дали, я в больнице скорее всего описание дадут после выписки. Выписка 26 июня


----------



## AIR (22 Июн 2017)

kluchnikova1612 написал(а):


> Сделали снимок, нейрохирург предложил сделать операцию.


Когда сможете выложить сюда снимки МРТ и в приличном качестве, можно будет попросить местных специалистов, нейрохирургов и рентгенологов высказать свое мнение по ситуации..


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (26 Июн 2017)

Меня выписали из больницы. Выкладываю выписку и заключение мрт из платной клиники. 
Снимки выложим в ближайшее время.


----------



## kluchnikova1612 (27 Июн 2017)

Фото мрт и снимок


----------

